# UVA1 Prime Now and fre 1 and a half hour blocks



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Now the dispatchers are starting to drop 1 and a half hour blocks, making it virtually impossible to get back to back blocks. 

They reall started messing it up. 

I spoke with the highest manager in the FC and he pretty much said "if you don't like it, you can stop working".


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Prime is different, but with Logistics back-to-back is easier with a half hour break in between. I've had to drop the 2nd block of a pair before due to concern about having time to drive back to the warehouse -- a lot can happen in that last 45 minutes. With a 30 minute cushion it's not as efficient, but safer.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

That's what Amazon doesn't want. Drivers rushing back to the second block and returning a bunch of packages.


----------



## pepe_inaki (Jul 5, 2016)

uberyft said:


> Now the dispatchers are starting to drop 1 and a half hour blocks, making it virtually impossible to get back to back blocks.
> 
> They reall started messing it up.
> 
> I spoke with the highest manager in the FC and he pretty much said "if you don't like it, you can stop working".


Always I grab 3-4 blocks a day, yesterday and today, only one block (1.5 hours).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> That's what Amazon doesn't want. Drivers rushing back to the second block and returning a bunch of packages.


Bingo! Also why they don't let you take a second block before the original time of your first block ends


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Bingo! Also why they don't let you take a second block before the original time of your first block ends


Are you asking why you can't double dip if you finish early? That's one thing I see them never ever changing, why would they ever want allow you to overlap and get paid double for a period of time.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> Are you asking why you can't double dip if you finish early? That's one thing I see them never ever changing, why would they ever want allow you to overlap and get paid double for a period of time.


I can't confirm it, but someone told me they used to allow it, provided you had finished the first one.

Honestly I don't understand they people make such a huge deal about the time spent -- WHY would Amazon care how long a block took as long as it all gets delivered? Why WOULD it matter if someone started a block at 12PM instead of 1PM because they had the 9AM one done in time to start an hour earlier? The packages got delivered the same.

Again, despite everything they say about block length (which, remember, they really push to say "estimated to take"), they aren't paying us per hour. They are paying us for a group of packages.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Why WOULD it matter if someone started a block at 12PM instead of 1PM because they had the 9AM one done in time to start an hour earlier? The packages got delivered the same.


The problem is their system doesn't differentiate between drivers who return packages and those who drop off every package. We all get the same congratulations screen.

If you allow drivers to cut corners and pickup an extra block because they finish early everyone will "finish" early


----------

